# Hong Kong hotel



## Judy (May 19, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a safe, budget priced hotel in Kowloon?  We'll just be there overnight in between flights. It would be nice if it were in a convenient location to say, the night market or some such night-time sights, but that might be asking too much, given the prices I've been seeing.


----------



## lily28 (May 19, 2011)

you can try metropark mong kok (not metropark kowloon) and Cityview at mong kok.  I have stayed at metropark a few times for convenience.  the city shuttle from airport stops right infront of the hotel and cost hk$33 (less than $5).  to return to the airport, you will need to walk 3 blocks to catch the bus from the hotel. Taxi to the airport runs about hk$250 to 300.  I check a random date for you for March 2012 and it runs about $90-100 before tax on expedia.  If you have a chinese travel agency near you, you might get it cheaper.  The lady's market is only 3 blocks away, a easy walk.  temple market is a little bit farther; but you can take the metro 1 or 2 stop.  the metro is around the corner from the hotel.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 19, 2011)

Judy said:


> Can anyone recommend a safe, budget priced hotel in Kowloon?  We'll just be there overnight in between flights. It would be nice if it were in a convenient location to say, the night market or some such night-time sights, but that might be asking too much, given the prices I've been seeing.



The Peninsula.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (May 19, 2011)

budget for HK and SIN ?


----------



## Judy (May 20, 2011)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> budget for HK and SIN ?


Hong Kong and Singapore on $5 a Day  :rofl: 
Actually, I did do Europe on $5 a Day, but that was a very long time ago.  

It would be a simple thing if I could make a hotel budget and then just search for hotels in that price range.  But not knowing the areas and what prices are, that's not possible.  I'll pay what I have to, because I think it's illegal to sleep on the street.  I need  clean, comfortable, safe places to sleep, ideally in  convenient locations.  I don't need, and don't want to pay for, luxury or business amenities, although internet access would be nice.


----------



## mpizza (May 20, 2011)

Try for a special deal on the W in Kowloon.  The main advantage is the high-speed direct train to and from the airport is in the building.

Maria


----------



## LLW (May 24, 2011)

Both the City View Mongkok and Langham Place Mongkok are very convenient to the Ladies' Market and the Temple Street Night Market (about a 10 to 15 minute walk), and to public transport. Both are on safe, busy streets. The City View used to be a YMCA hotel. Best rates for the City View are about $140 US, and for the Langham about $300. (For comparison, the Peninsula costs about $650, I think.) The Langham is much nicer, as the price would indicate. The City View has mixed reviews, but is good enough for a one-night stay, I think.


----------



## jlwquilter (May 24, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> The Peninsula.



The Peninsula would be highly insulted to be called a budget hotel!

But the subway is around the corner so that is indeed convenient. And it's walking distance to the ferry to HKI or just hanging out on the promenade, which is simply beautiful at night.


----------



## lily28 (May 24, 2011)

City View Mongkok is 1 block away from the main street Nathan Road.  Rooms are basic but I got a large room when I stayed there 2 years ago.  I was able to book it for $75 us for march on expedia.com.  I tried bidding on priceline.com at that time but no luck.


----------

